# Martin Tielli



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Being that this a Canadian forum, I wonder if anyone can share any info on Martin Tielli? I know that he was one of the (founding?) members of The Rheostatics. The Rheostatics were kinda before my time in Canada so I don't know much about them. I happened to pick up Martin Tiellis CD "We Didn't Even Suspect That He was the Poopy Salesman". I have to say that its one of the most unusual CDs I've listened to - almost all solo (nylon string?) guitar and and a very unusual solo vocal style. Even his songwriting and lyrics are really unusual. I'm kinda surprised that he's not more well known - certainly different than everything else.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

haha, deja vu, I had a Martin Tielle moment of clarity a while ago too & posted the same

http://www.guitarscanada.com/music/37798-rheostatics-martin-tielli.html

the guy is a genius, I hope he's still making music


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tielli and the Rheos had some of THE best engineered guitar tones in Canadian rock history (as did The Odds).

You can find plenty of live video of the Rheos from their "final" concert at Massey Hall. Just search for "Rheostatics" and "Massey Hall 3.30.07" in Youtube.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Here Ya' go.
MARTIN TIELLI « Six Shooter Records
Cheers, Doug.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

The Rheos not being held in the same reverance as Rush, The Hip or the Guess Who is a national shame. Especially since Whale Music and Melville routinely make, if not the Top 5 Canadian albums, then definitely the Top 10. They were the most "Canadian" of Canadian rock bands.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

He released an album a few years ago with a project called nick buzz - it has the nicest cover of Joni's "river" ever recorded

I saw the rheos many times in venues big and small and they were very hit and miss - sometimes inspired, other times awful 

Their records not only contained incredible guitar sounds, but also some amazing drum sounds - the combination of rheos and Michael Phillip Wodjewoda was the perfect match


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

snacker;416835
I saw the rheos many times in venues big and small and they were very hit and miss - sometimes inspired said:


> Yeah, I've experienced the same thing. One time was jaw dropping, the other was like watching them jam in the basement on a Friday night (they seemed to be having a good time, but were just kind of doing whatever; much like I do with a few friends and beer).
> 
> He is an incredible guitar player and songwriter, with great tone. I talked to him after a show and he was very nice and down to earth. That reminds me, I have always meant to pic up an Alesis Quadraverb!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Tielli and the Rheos had some of THE best engineered guitar tones in Canadian rock history (as did The Odds).
> 
> You can find plenty of live video of the Rheos from their "final" concert at Massey Hall. Just search for "Rheostatics" and "Massey Hall 3.30.07" in Youtube.


 I was at that show, it was fantastic


----------

